# Picking Up Our Outback On The 24th!!



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

We are so excited to be leaving for TX on the 24th to pick up our new Outback. Thank-You all so much for all of the great advice! Our truck is in my dad's shop right now getting ready for the drive. We purchased the Equalizer Hitch and the Prodigy Brake controller. Just an FYI to anyone who may have the newer body style of GMC in an 07-08 the Wiring Harness that you buy for the Prodigy doesn't just plug in, it only plugs in on the older body styles. It took my dad a while to figure the wiring out for the Prodigy but thanks to the good ol internet we were able to find the directions specific to the new body style's in 07. We are going to use our factory installed hitch for the trip home and see how it does. Since it's the newer truck, there hasn't been much discussion on this hitch as it's a bit different from the older ones. Keeping our finger's crossed it works well, if not a Putnum will be on order when we return. Dad also installed a tranny cooler since the factory one is so small so that will be nice. We will consider an axle change if the truck doesn't tow well home. We have 1400+ miles to go so we should have some answers when we return home.

I have a few ??'s for you all. Is there anything that we HAVE to have in the Outback for our trip home? We will be staying in the Outback 2 or 3 nights and won't be hooking up. Planning to just stop at a Walmart to sleep when we get tired. I have sheet's & pillow's ready to go but really don't know if I have to have anything else. Once we get it home we will then begin adding in all of the goodies, lol! Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending arrival!

There area lot of things you will add as you spend a few nights in the Outback, but I think the #1 thing you MUST have to enjoy the first night is 3" memory foam. The mattress is more light fabric round a concrete block.

Adding the memory foam will allow you to actually get some sleep and from there, all the other things will fall into place.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the pending arrival!
> 
> There area lot of things you will add as you spend a few nights in the Outback, but I think the #1 thing you MUST have to enjoy the first night is 3" memory foam. The mattress is more light fabric round a concrete block.
> 
> Adding the memory foam will allow you to actually get some sleep and from there, all the other things will fall into place.


Awesome, I knew there was something we needed for the bed besides sheets? Any recommendations on where to buy one and any brands that are better than other's? I was thinking of going to our local Anna's linens to see if they had any towels, disrags, ect. at a great price.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Since you are using your new Outback the first night, be sure to pay attention to the PDI with the dealer. Know how to turn on and off the propane, water pump, etc. Since you will be dry camping along the way, keep in mind you will be running on the Outback's 12V battery system. Bring some tools along just in case you need to adjust the hitch. Slow and easy till you get comfortable towing. Be sure to pack some TP too!







HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dmnmcutler said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy one and any brands that are better than other's?


We got ours from Overstocked.com. They normaly have them on sale and the shipping is either FREE or 1 penny.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

john7349 said:


> Since you are using your new Outback the first night, be sure to pay attention to the PDI with the dealer. Know how to turn on and off the propane, water pump, etc. Since you will be dry camping along the way, keep in mind you will be running on the Outback's 12V battery system. Bring some tools along just in case you need to adjust the hitch. Slow and easy till you get comfortable towing. Be sure to pack some TP too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, great things to pay attention to. This will be our first TT so we really don't know much. I actually told DH that I am so scared we may just stay in a hotel, lol! What will the 12V run? We were chatting the other night and we will be staying in NM and probably AZ where it's hot. We didn't want to take our Gen. along because we don't want to leave it in the back of our truck when we stay in Hotels on the trip over and we honestly don't want to hassle with it so I am thinking we might die from the heat. Basically, we know we will need lights and water to fresh up and use the toilet, this will all be fine right? Should 10gal. of fresh water be enough?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Since you are traveling lite anyway, I would go ahead and fill the water tank up. The HW tank is 6 gal alone. You will be suprised how much you use! The 12V battery will run lights, water pump, along with ignition for the Refrig & HW heater. With one battery, you should conserve as much power as you can. Without AC power, you will not have Air Conditioning, MW, or plug in's, but hay, your camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps you should rethink the camping in WalMart idea. If you can find a campground on the way home that has hookups and a possible drive through spot...you'd be set. You wouldn't have to disconnect and you'd have all the water and power you needed to really get a feel for the Outback. Heck, even a fancy state campground would be fine for a night.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy one and any brands that are better than other's?


We got ours from Overstocked.com. They normaly have them on sale and the shipping is either FREE or 1 penny.








[/quote]

X2 on overstock.com. Great service and the best sleep next to our Sleep Number!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

john7349 said:


> Since you are traveling lite anyway, I would go ahead and fill the water tank up. The HW tank is 6 gal alone. You will be suprised how much you use! The 12V battery will run lights, water pump, along with ignition for the Refrig & HW heater. With one battery, you should conserve as much power as you can. Without AC power, you will not have Air Conditioning, MW, or plug in's, but hay, your camping!


Yea, camping in a Walmart parking lot, fun







May I ask, how do you go about hooking up at home? We are planning to visit family in AZ for a night and DH said we could probably hook up at our BIL's house, is this true? Do we need anything special to do this?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with Oregon Camper... That way, you can experience all the functions the Outback has to offer without the worry. Either way, it has the makings for a very memorable and fun family experience!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps you should rethink the camping in WalMart idea. If you can find a campground on the way home that has hookups and a possible drive through spot...you'd be set. You wouldn't have to disconnect and you'd have all the water and power you needed to really get a feel for the Outback. Heck, even a fancy state campground would be fine for a night.


Not a bad idea, hadn't even thought about it which is funny! That may be the best route to go. We were just thinking we would drive until we were tired and Walmart would be the easiest place to just pull in to sleep. We only have 5-6 days to get there and back, wish we had more time so we could actually enjoy some camping on the way back.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree with oregon camper...check the state campgrounds on the internet and plan out your return. Very reasonably priced, (under $25) and you'll have everything but sewer, with some discipline, you won't fill those tanks anyway. --Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

With traveling so far to pick up the TT, I'd get a full hook up site close to the dealer, so you can test everything while you're near by, especially since you plan to use it all the way home. DH and I stayed in ours in our own side yard weekends til we had used everything!! (and we are only an hour +/- from our dealer)The first campground we stayed in didn't have internet, or cell phone signal, so we wanted to be sure there were no surprises. We are still spending weekends in it in the side yard because we discovered it still felt like a getaway, and when we do get away we are comfy in the bed, with how everything works, and where everything is. 
We got our mattress topper at walmart, it's a memory foam, eggcrate style 2 or 2 and a1/2 inches thick, cost like $40, and GREATLY improved the bed!!
The trick is to keep it between the lines, relax and have fun!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gotta agree with some of the others. Personally, I'd camp at a campground/rv park rather than at Wal-Mart. You're going to be travelling in some hot weather and you're gonna want that A/C. Go online, figure out how far you want to travel each day, and pick a park to spend the night.

You'll be much more comfortable and you'll be able to use all the amenities of your new trailer. And travelling on the interstate, you shoudn't have much trouble finding a good spot to rest up the night.

See you on the 26th!

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Melissa,

Were you still able to use the wiring harness after all?
I hope I didn't give you poor information about that. I was hoping that Tekonsha would be able to answer that question for you before you ordered it.

Is your Outback coming with 1 battery or 2? If you have 2, you will have much more leeway with your 12v power while dry camping.

I agree about trying to find campgrounds along the way home in place of the Walmart parking lots. Maybe you could pick up a copy of Trailer Life Directory at a local bookstore and begin mapping your way home. At least you would have a directory of campgrounds along which could come in handy.

Perhaps someone else here can suggest a better way to find places along the way home...

Hang in there, the big day is almost upon you!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If your new Outback is anything like ours was new you need to do one major thing. Tie up all the blinds, tie back all the drapes or take them off and open as many windows and and vents as you can. Let them open when you pull down the road so the inside can air out. Hopefully yours will not be to bad but on ours, we could barely stay inside for more then a hour when it was new and sleeping in it was out of the question. Have fun and good luck pick up your new toy. Kirk


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> If your new Outback is anything like ours was new you need to do one major thing. Tie up all the blinds, tie back all the drapes or take them off and open as many windows and and vents as you can. Let them open when you pull down the road so the inside can air out. Hopefully yours will not be to bad but on ours, we could barely stay inside for more then a hour when it was new and sleeping in it was out of the question. Have fun and good luck pick up your new toy. Kirk


Melissa,
Kirk makes an excellent point here. The formaldehyde used in the glue in RVs can be overwhelming until its aired out, especially in the heat. Besides doing what he suggested, I'd call the dealer and ask them to open the RV up and put some fans it it for a few days before you arrive to get a head start on airing it out.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> If your new Outback is anything like ours was new you need to do one major thing. Tie up all the blinds, tie back all the drapes or take them off and open as many windows and and vents as you can. Let them open when you pull down the road so the inside can air out. Hopefully yours will not be to bad but on ours, we could barely stay inside for more then a hour when it was new and sleeping in it was out of the question. Have fun and good luck pick up your new toy. Kirk


Melissa,
Kirk makes an excellent point here. The formaldehyde used in the glue in RVs can be overwhelming until its aired out, especially in the heat. Besides doing what he suggested, I'd call the dealer and ask them to open the RV up and put some fans it it for a few days before you arrive to get a head start on airing it out.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
Very good advice from Glenn and Kirk. Hopefully since yours is an '07, it's had time to air out, but better to be on the safe side...A call to the dealer to have them air it out for you would be a really good thing









Our '06 was a floor model since it was the first year of the Roo. It was open for customers to tromp through on a daily basis, so we never experienced the new RV eye stinging odor that others here have had to deal with.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> If your new Outback is anything like ours was new you need to do one major thing. Tie up all the blinds, tie back all the drapes or take them off and open as many windows and and vents as you can. Let them open when you pull down the road so the inside can air out. Hopefully yours will not be to bad but on ours, we could barely stay inside for more then a hour when it was new and sleeping in it was out of the question. Have fun and good luck pick up your new toy. Kirk


Our eyes would tear up initially and I think within 15 minutes I had to be out of the trailer. There was no way we stayed in for an hour. I can't imagine kids sleeping in it at all unless it is aired out very well. I would definitely call the dealer and open all windows and you may still find your kids will be bothered by it. Even with all windows and the dor opened several days, we were still bothered by ours. Also each time we would get it out of storage it was like starting all over again except now it seems to be fine. There is a thread on here were people are bothered several years later by this odor, but it's all campers not just our outbacks. Cristy


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Staying in a Walmart is not always the best idea. I have read that even though the Walmart manager may agree to an overnight stay the local PD may not. Different towns, different ordinances. You could find yourself packing up in the middle of the night.

Also don't forget proper tt insurance.

Have a good trip and don't forget pics along the way.

Brian


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

john7349 said:


> Since you are using your new Outback the first night, be sure to pay attention to the PDI with the dealer. Know how to turn on and off the propane, water pump, etc. Since you will be dry camping along the way, keep in mind you will be running on the Outback's 12V battery system. Bring some tools along just in case you need to adjust the hitch. Slow and easy till you get comfortable towing. Be sure to pack some TP too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We videotaped our PDI so we could view it anytime. The service guy thought we were a bit weird, but it was well worth it when we winterized this past fall.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Piecemakers said:


> Staying in a Walmart is not always the best idea. I have read that even though the Walmart manager may agree to an overnight stay the local PD may not. Different towns, different ordinances. You could find yourself packing up in the middle of the night.
> 
> Also don't forget proper tt insurance.
> 
> ...


Another thing to keep in mind not ALL Wal Marts are easy to find........most of them are Not on an easy off interstate( at least in Texas) so that is yet another reson I have to say ........get a campground guide of some type or go on line and look for some along your route........with a new TT that you aren't use to towing you just might be better off to stay in campgrounds. We have found that campers are almost always willing to help a newbie out when they see they are having a problem. A lot of campgrounds that you stay in will have a camp host that will always help you out with qoustions that you might have along the way.

Good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of the wonderful advice. We just returned home from a long day visiting my dad. Picked up the truck and we are all set! My parents have agreed to keep all three of our kids for us so now our trip should be a whole lot easier. Thanks for the advice on airing the trailer out. I am super sensitive to smells, in fact, after trailer shopping a month or so ago, I had the worst migraine. Dealer told me it was from being in and out of all of the new trailers. Our drive home is only 21 hours so we are planning to only spend two nights out, one which will be at a family member's house in AZ. I think we will find a campground for the other night, fabulous idea. We are honestly just going to wing it. It's going to be the fastest trip ever for us, wish we had more time to stop along the way and have some fun! Hubby is saving his vacation time for a real vacation with the whole family. Anyhow, thanks again. I am sure I will have more ??'s before we head out!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps you should rethink the camping in WalMart idea. If you can find a campground on the way home that has hookups and a possible drive through spot...you'd be set. You wouldn't have to disconnect and you'd have all the water and power you needed to really get a feel for the Outback. Heck, even a fancy state campground would be fine for a night.


I AGREE FULLY!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dmnmcutler said:


> ...snip....
> Anyhow, thanks again. I am sure I will have more ??'s before we head out!


No problem. Ask all the questions you like.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Thanks so much for all of the wonderful advice. We just returned home from a long day visiting my dad. Picked up the truck and we are all set! My parents have agreed to keep all three of our kids for us so now our trip should be a whole lot easier. Thanks for the advice on airing the trailer out. I am super sensitive to smells, in fact, after trailer shopping a month or so ago, I had the worst migraine. Dealer told me it was from being in and out of all of the new trailers. Our drive home is only 21 hours so we are planning to only spend two nights out, one which will be at a family member's house in AZ. I think we will find a campground for the other night, fabulous idea. We are honestly just going to wing it. It's going to be the fastest trip ever for us, wish we had more time to stop along the way and have some fun! Hubby is saving his vacation time for a real vacation with the whole family. Anyhow, thanks again. I am sure I will have more ??'s before we head out!


Kids with grandparents will certainly make your marathon drive a whole lot easier. Where in AZ are you staying?

Cristy


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> Thanks so much for all of the wonderful advice. We just returned home from a long day visiting my dad. Picked up the truck and we are all set! My parents have agreed to keep all three of our kids for us so now our trip should be a whole lot easier. Thanks for the advice on airing the trailer out. I am super sensitive to smells, in fact, after trailer shopping a month or so ago, I had the worst migraine. Dealer told me it was from being in and out of all of the new trailers. Our drive home is only 21 hours so we are planning to only spend two nights out, one which will be at a family member's house in AZ. I think we will find a campground for the other night, fabulous idea. We are honestly just going to wing it. It's going to be the fastest trip ever for us, wish we had more time to stop along the way and have some fun! Hubby is saving his vacation time for a real vacation with the whole family. Anyhow, thanks again. I am sure I will have more ??'s before we head out!


Kids with grandparents will certainly make your marathon drive a whole lot easier. Where in AZ are you staying?

Cristy
[/quote]
Yes, the kids with grandparents will make the trip much easier. We will be staying in Florence, AZ with my BIL & SIL for a night.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

As so many of Outbackers Finest







have answered most of your major ???

I'll ad as a suggestion we always keep handy a note pad and pencil in the TT to jot down any items or supplies needed for the next trip out

Wishing safe travels to you and you DW









Ed


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

dmnmcutler said:


> We are so excited to be leaving for TX on the 24th to pick up our new Outback. Thank-You all so much for all of the great advice! Our truck is in my dad's shop right now getting ready for the drive. We purchased the Equalizer Hitch and the Prodigy Brake controller. Just an FYI to anyone who may have the newer body style of GMC in an 07-08 the Wiring Harness that you buy for the Prodigy doesn't just plug in, it only plugs in on the older body styles. It took my dad a while to figure the wiring out for the Prodigy but thanks to the good ol internet we were able to find the directions specific to the new body style's in 07. We are going to use our factory installed hitch for the trip home and see how it does. Since it's the newer truck, there hasn't been much discussion on this hitch as it's a bit different from the older ones. Keeping our finger's crossed it works well, if not a Putnum will be on order when we return. Dad also installed a tranny cooler since the factory one is so small so that will be nice. We will consider an axle change if the truck doesn't tow well home. We have 1400+ miles to go so we should have some answers when we return home.
> 
> I have a few ??'s for you all. Is there anything that we HAVE to have in the Outback for our trip home? We will be staying in the Outback 2 or 3 nights and won't be hooking up. Planning to just stop at a Walmart to sleep when we get tired. I have sheet's & pillow's ready to go but really don't know if I have to have anything else. Once we get it home we will then begin adding in all of the goodies, lol! Thanks.


ok - need to vent or offer my 0.02 worth--i hate the sheet issue!








I have become so frustrated with ours as DH needs his feet out and i want mine tucked in but yet the plywood the mattress sits on wont allow the flat sheet to stay tucked in it







--I got out the old sewing machine out and sewed those 2 sheets together ! ha! finally we can both be foot comfy--due to DH height, we have to slide the bed down from the headboard, fill the gap with pillows, so its always a constant struggle to get stuff to fit--we installed 80LB shocks for the bed lift--my advice GO TO 40-60 LB shocks!!














80Lb it way to much...haha funny to watch lower part of bed lift in the air! i think you may be a bit warm in wally world lot--i vote for a campground that is easy off and on interstate...just my 0.02


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> We are so excited to be leaving for TX on the 24th to pick up our new Outback. Thank-You all so much for all of the great advice! Our truck is in my dad's shop right now getting ready for the drive. We purchased the Equalizer Hitch and the Prodigy Brake controller. Just an FYI to anyone who may have the newer body style of GMC in an 07-08 the Wiring Harness that you buy for the Prodigy doesn't just plug in, it only plugs in on the older body styles. It took my dad a while to figure the wiring out for the Prodigy but thanks to the good ol internet we were able to find the directions specific to the new body style's in 07. We are going to use our factory installed hitch for the trip home and see how it does. Since it's the newer truck, there hasn't been much discussion on this hitch as it's a bit different from the older ones. Keeping our finger's crossed it works well, if not a Putnum will be on order when we return. Dad also installed a tranny cooler since the factory one is so small so that will be nice. We will consider an axle change if the truck doesn't tow well home. We have 1400+ miles to go so we should have some answers when we return home.
> 
> I have a few ??'s for you all. Is there anything that we HAVE to have in the Outback for our trip home? We will be staying in the Outback 2 or 3 nights and won't be hooking up. Planning to just stop at a Walmart to sleep when we get tired. I have sheet's & pillow's ready to go but really don't know if I have to have anything else. Once we get it home we will then begin adding in all of the goodies, lol! Thanks.


ok - need to vent or offer my 0.02 worth--i hate the sheet issue!








I have become so frustrated with ours as DH needs his feet out and i want mine tucked in but yet the plywood the mattress sits on wont allow the flat sheet to stay tucked in it







--I got out the old sewing machine out and sewed those 2 sheets together ! ha! finally we can both be foot comfy--due to DH height, we have to slide the bed down from the headboard, fill the gap with pillows, so its always a constant struggle to get stuff to fit--we installed 80LB shocks for the bed lift--my advice GO TO 40-60 LB shocks!!














80Lb it way to much...haha funny to watch lower part of bed lift in the air! i think you may be a bit warm in wally world lot--i vote for a campground that is easy off and on interstate...just my 0.02
[/quote]

Is this a walk around bed as not sure how you are sliding the mattress down???? Friends of ours upgraded their mattress to extra long to accommodate height so maybe that is a possibility then shoving pillows each time. Also, just want to understand what you did with your sheet. You just sewed the bottom pieces together so no tucking but yet your dh can kick his feet out thru the side if needed?? Almost like travasak bedding without the expense......I like your idea. Cristy


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> We are so excited to be leaving for TX on the 24th to pick up our new Outback. Thank-You all so much for all of the great advice! Our truck is in my dad's shop right now getting ready for the drive. We purchased the Equalizer Hitch and the Prodigy Brake controller. Just an FYI to anyone who may have the newer body style of GMC in an 07-08 the Wiring Harness that you buy for the Prodigy doesn't just plug in, it only plugs in on the older body styles. It took my dad a while to figure the wiring out for the Prodigy but thanks to the good ol internet we were able to find the directions specific to the new body style's in 07. We are going to use our factory installed hitch for the trip home and see how it does. Since it's the newer truck, there hasn't been much discussion on this hitch as it's a bit different from the older ones. Keeping our finger's crossed it works well, if not a Putnum will be on order when we return. Dad also installed a tranny cooler since the factory one is so small so that will be nice. We will consider an axle change if the truck doesn't tow well home. We have 1400+ miles to go so we should have some answers when we return home.
> 
> I have a few ??'s for you all. Is there anything that we HAVE to have in the Outback for our trip home? We will be staying in the Outback 2 or 3 nights and won't be hooking up. Planning to just stop at a Walmart to sleep when we get tired. I have sheet's & pillow's ready to go but really don't know if I have to have anything else. Once we get it home we will then begin adding in all of the goodies, lol! Thanks.


ok - need to vent or offer my 0.02 worth--i hate the sheet issue!








I have become so frustrated with ours as DH needs his feet out and i want mine tucked in but yet the plywood the mattress sits on wont allow the flat sheet to stay tucked in it







--I got out the old sewing machine out and sewed those 2 sheets together ! ha! finally we can both be foot comfy--due to DH height, we have to slide the bed down from the headboard, fill the gap with pillows, so its always a constant struggle to get stuff to fit--we installed 80LB shocks for the bed lift--my advice GO TO 40-60 LB shocks!!














80Lb it way to much...haha funny to watch lower part of bed lift in the air! i think you may be a bit warm in wally world lot--i vote for a campground that is easy off and on interstate...just my 0.02
[/quote]

Is this a walk around bed as not sure how you are sliding the mattress down???? Friends of ours upgraded their mattress to extra long to accommodate height so maybe that is a possibility then shoving pillows each time. Also, just want to understand what you did with your sheet. You just sewed the bottom pieces together so no tucking but yet your dh can kick his feet out thru the side if needed?? Almost like travasak bedding without the expense......I like your idea. Cristy

[/quote]Yes, its a walk around (as long as the shelf is up?!!)i made them almost like a water bed sheet--we are definately going to upgrade the bed but right now mods are going full blown as we leave friday for vacation in the outie...water bed sheets are pricey and DH likes his 800 count Egypian cotton,,me to for that matter..actually the pillows arn't to bad as i use long body pillows to fil the gap and then our bed pillows stack on them..more comfy than the original bedding that came with it..next mod (i hope) will be after camping season is over for us and then i take down the curtains and make new ones that i like and are functional....


----------

